# '97 Pathfinder is not starting- P0325 knock Sensor



## Cuzco4u2 (May 10, 2006)

My Nissan Pathfinder stalled a couple of days ago. I was driving @ 3mph and the car made a small noise and stalled. I couldn't make it start again.

When I try to start it now, it seems that there is not spark to start the car. My mechanic got the codes P0325, P0320 and P0132 from the computer. The mechanic says that the car may not start because of the P0325 code with the Knock Sensor. Also, the mechanic thinks that it could be the ignition module.

After investigating the knock sensor, I have read on the forums that the P0325 might not prevent the car from starting.

My questions is...Can the knock sensor stall the car and prevent it from starting? 

The mechanic wants to charge me around $500 to change it; however, I don't know if it will fix the problem.

Any ideas? Thanks!


----------



## lewisnc100 (Apr 25, 2003)

I wouldn't worry about the P0325, plenty of us get that everytime you check the codes. It won't trigger the CEL and its not going to stall your engine or prevent it from starting. Funny, I don't see P0320 and P0132 as possible OBDII codes for that year. You sure he got the numbers right?


----------



## Cuzco4u2 (May 10, 2006)

I am not sure if he got the right codes or not. Actually, the mechanic used an Actron ODB II PocketScan (Serial #CP9125) device to get the codes.

I think that I better take the car to the dealer for a diagnosis since the P0320 and P0132 may not be valid codes for that year.


----------



## lewisnc100 (Apr 25, 2003)

If you're near an Autozone (and not in California) try them first, they'll read the codes for free. Just don't listen to their diagnosis of what to do.

I checked the factory service manual this morning and those 2 codes don't exist for a 97. Could be a misprint but better to get the codes read again to verify.


----------



## itplanett (Sep 9, 2009)

*1997 Pathfinder Starting issues*

I have the same P0325 (Knock Sensor 1, Bank 1, Sensor 1) OBD II code.

In addition, I also have P0440 and P0446 (both have to do with EVAP, emission control system Malfunction)

I just purchased this vehicle recently and not sure what is wrong... It drives great and there are no issues except for "Service Engine Soon" light (which led me into gettting an OBD II scanner hooked up....

and the other, "INTERMITTENT STARTING ISSUES"... Especially after the car has been started and been running.... starts and drives fine. when i turn off the ignition, i can not start it again until some time has passed. the battery is good, and the clutch interlock relay is good. also, the starter is receiving current with the key on ignition (2) position. another thing is... if i turn off the car and start it right away (within 1 second, it starts). I thought it could be the starter, but if the starter is bad... it should have problems on cold start too.. ???? !!!! correct?

Also, when the suv is on start and if i try to start the starter does not crank at times... and it cranks at times...

has anyone had this issue or perhaps going through this mystery?

thanks...


----------



## jillianJas (Oct 8, 2009)

Hi. I just bought a 1998 and the CES light came on due to the knock sensor and small evap leak. Apparently the issues with the knock sensor will NOT trip the CES light. I am very curious what your mechanic told you regarding the knock sensor. Did they suggest to replace it, and at what cost. I was quoted $760!!! Any info you can share is appreciated


----------



## llv (Apr 28, 2015)

*pathfinder 98 se*



itplanett said:


> I have the same P0325 (Knock Sensor 1, Bank 1, Sensor 1) OBD II code.
> 
> In addition, I also have P0440 and P0446 (both have to do with EVAP, emission control system Malfunction)
> 
> ...


I am also having this problem, please help...


----------



## billhappy (Jun 14, 2015)

For what its worth I haven 't been able to start my rig with the key since I've owned it. I start it with the solenoid wire access point near the pos. on battery and jump with wire to the pos. post. The strange thing is even though according to chillton repair test of the ignition switch my switch is bad an the new one I replaced it with from oriellys fails the continuity test as well. There went 46.00 bucks.
So I'm back to starting with jumper wire. I too have code o325 however I'm not sure when it showed up but possibly when I got the rig as this starting issue has been ever since.


----------



## piste (Dec 23, 2009)

Had the knock sensor issue/code..97 se. picked up an oem one and local garage did it for $600. REplaced my old hard valve cover gaskets and intake gasket while at it.

There is the knock sensor relocation option but I have heard that will clear the code but not necessarily restore the knock sensor to perform as designed....not sure on that point though.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

The knock sensor relocation uses a 95 Maxima knock sensor and subharness. The knock sensor is installed under one of the rear manifold bolts and the wires of the subharness are spliced into the knock sensor circuit at the top side of the engine. It may not be in as good of a location as the original sensor, but it does save a lot of labor. There are YouTube videos showing the procedure. That said, the knock sensor will not prevent the car from starting and the code could be the result of whatever is preventing the engine from starting. I would fix the no start problem first, erase the codes, then see if the knock sensor code returns.


----------

